# Wwii Raf Navigators Watches



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,

A friend of mine wants to get his Grandad a replacement for the watch that he was issued during WWII whilst an RAF navigator. Apparently he got stopped at the gates of the barracks on demob day and had to drop it in a cardboard box before he could leave (seems harsh after serving King and country for the previous 6 years!).

I have googled to try and find out what the watch would have been but there doesn't appear to be a definitive answer. There seems to have been standard issue Walthams early on and I read that, unbelievably, IWC watches were issued to navigators from 1944 onwards







. As with most internet info I have no idea if this is correct. My friends Grandad seems to think it may have been a Longines.

Could anybody confirm whether Longines watches were among those issued to RAF navigators during WWII please?

Thanks

Howard


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

No worries, I think I've found the info.

It looks like a Longines Weems is what he wants.


----------

